# My boys



## OKenpo942 (May 17, 2011)

Just braggin' on my two oldest boys (5 yrs. & 4 yrs.).

This was a good month for my boys. Earlier this month, my oldest son set the hook reeled it in and landed his fish all by himself with no help from daddy for the first time ever.

My next to oldest, who was previously pretty uninterested in fishing, caught his first fish with help only setting the hook, and then went on a fishing rampage and caught 3 more in about 20 minutes (probably would have been more had the sun not gone down on us). He got mad that we had to quit.

I am very proud of them as they can't stop asking when we are going again. Love making memories with my boys. Just wanted to share.

Thanks for listening,

James


----------



## Namii (May 17, 2011)

fishing with Dad. 
Those are good memories and I hope they continue to associate the good activity and bonding with dad.
Fishing is my special time with Dad. When I come home to visit, Mom usually takes me off and do all the girly things leaving dad in the dust. But when its fishing time, its fishing time


----------



## jks9199 (May 18, 2011)

Great to hear!  Sounds like you've got lots to be proud of.


----------



## David43515 (May 18, 2011)

You go ahead and brag on those boys, that`s what they`re for. Learning to do fun things with Dad is a great treat, for them and for you.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2011)

My best memory of/is fishing with my grandpa somewhere along the shore of Norfolk Va. Dunno if we caught fish or not... but I DO remember the awesome sight of an aircraft carrier slowly floating by out to sea not too far away or maybe it was ... just remember how fricken HUGE it was and how long it took to pass us. 

You've created solid memories OKenpo trust me. Traveling cross country with my older brother 5 years ago we relived all the different places that our dad took us to when we were kids. We realized what a great dad he really was/is.


----------

